# D11-100 lost closed captioning



## wilykat (Jul 4, 2011)

Up until about 2 days ago, closed captioning was working fine. Then out of the blue, I got no closed captioning anymore. I checked the connection (S-Video), tried different S-Video cable, tried AV cable, none of them would get closed captioning back. But if I switch to local broadcast signal via antenna, closed captioning comes through fine (antenna is direct to TV) so it's not a problem with my TV. Since I've tried different cables, I can rule out problem with cable. My DVD player still works fine with closed captioning.

Every satellite channel that has used closed captioning previously including Weather, CNN, Disney, etc were working fine until 2 days ago. I would understand sloppy station if it was just a few channels but it's nearly 100 channels I checked that did have working caption previously. It's as if the pass through caption feature was disabled on the receiver. 

I poked around D11-100 setting and checked the manual, no mention of closed captioning anywhere. So why is the closed captioning not working anymore? 

I am deaf and I completely depend on CC to get me through the important programs. Where is the setting to re-enable CC pass through?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The D11 does not have any integral CC functions, it simply passes CC from the station through to the TV. In other words, there are no settings you can adjust on the D11 with regard to CC.

If you have not done so yet, try a red button reset. There is a small red button under the cover to the access card. Push it and it will reset the receiver.

If that does not help, you need to contact DirecTV. Their TTY service is at 1-800-779-4388 or by email via their main web site http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/contact_us? to work this issue.

There are CC options available on high-definition receivers. If you cannot get a resolution to the problem with the D11, an upgrade to HD would give you a solution.

Good luck.


----------



## wilykat (Jul 4, 2011)

Resetting did not work, something is blocking closed captioning. And upgrading isn't practical as my TV is still an older CRT TV. Getting HD receiver for it is like putting a motor for a Porsche or Lamborghini in a riding lawn mower. (tried flat screen TV, never found one that worked with Atari 2600 system and not enough room for 2 TVs :/)

I'll try the phone number tomorrow and see what else can be done.


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

Check your System Test / More information to see if your unit installed a new firmware release (perhaps the date installed will display) - though I think DirecTV is working on changes to System Test information on these units?


----------

